# 24" coralife 50/50 on a 30" tank?



## jonb123 (May 19, 2013)

Hi. Like the title says, I have a sweet 24" light that I'd like to use on a 30" tank. There must be a way to mount it but i cant find it. Any ideas??? Thx!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I used 1/2"x1/2" angled aluminum to hold my coralife fixture over my 30" tank.Probly same fixture even(coralife 96w 50/50 with 1 bulb that has 4 tubes,square pin connection).I used 1 large zip tie to hold the aluminum to fixture and cut the aluminum to fit perfect inside rim of tank.Never had a problem with it. You can get the aluminum from lowes or HD.


----------



## jonb123 (May 19, 2013)

Cool - think ill try it, heading to HD shortly. The weight doesn't make it bow Or sag? Do you have it suspended in the middle of the tank or is the light supported by the front or back edge of it? 

Thanks!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I supported legnth wise(with 30" aprox pieces of the aluminum).No sagging at all.


----------

